# شرح وافى لبرنامج petrel مقدم من شركة schlumberger



## direct.drill (10 فبراير 2010)

كل شئ عن هذا البرنامج موجود فى شرح وافى لشركة شلمبرجير فى هذا الرابط 

الشرح اكبر من ان يوضع فى موضوع لذلك رفعته لكم 

DOWNLOAD​


----------



## jabbar_k74 (10 فبراير 2010)

شكرا..... جزيلا....


----------



## direct.drill (10 فبراير 2010)

شكرا للمرور الكريم


----------



## راشد البلوشي (11 فبراير 2010)

hey dear Direct drill tnx alot..
well guys here is petrel and eclipse 2007v, 2008v & 2009v
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t180089.html


----------



## GeoOo (11 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخى الحبيب


----------



## mojahid (13 فبراير 2010)

Thanks , If you have Eclips illustration plz ,upload it


----------



## moh_geology (14 فبراير 2010)

مشكرووووووووور اخي 
والله يجازيك ........


----------



## direct.drill (26 فبراير 2010)

شكرا للمرور الكريم وقريبا شرح وافى لبرنامج اكليبس


----------



## benyou (2 مارس 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## احلام فرج نبيل (27 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
جزيل الشكر لك برنامج مهم و مفيد لمهندس النفط
بارك الله فيك


----------



## mosab84 (29 مارس 2010)

مشكور يا باشا


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (31 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الملف


----------



## direct.drill (31 مارس 2010)

شكرا على المرور يا احبابى الزوار

وانا تحت الخدمة فى اى برنامج او شرح او كتاب يخص الحفر الموجه او مجال الحفر ككل


----------



## moh_geology (14 أبريل 2010)

اريد المساعدة من الشباب في المنتدى على ايجاد برنامج flex decomp والخاص في تحليل الاحواض الرسوبية بواسطة استعمال السجلات البئرية . 
انا بحاجة البرنامج ضروري في بحثي الذي اقوم به في مجال تحليل لحوض جزع القمر في اليمن . 
اكون مشكوووووور لكم لو تساعدووووووووووووني ........


----------



## khaled elwezri (22 أبريل 2010)

thanks alot brother and i will be great full if u have sth about seismic interpretation


----------



## samirgeop (25 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## direct.drill (28 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على المرور يا احبابى الزوار

وانا تحت الخدمة فى اى برنامج او شرح او كتاب يخص الحفر الموجه او مجال الحفر ككل


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (9 مايو 2010)

شكرااااااااا جزيلالالالالا


----------



## تولين (9 مايو 2010)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## engkarno (12 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شكرا على الموضوع الأكثر من مفيد................

أنا مهندس إلكترونيات واتصالات برجاء توضيح أي شركات البترول أفضل للعمل بها ولو بالإمكان المساعده ف الحصول على وظيفة بإحدى هذه الشركات فلكم جزيل جزيل الشكر والله الموفق إلى مافيه الخير


----------



## direct.drill (30 يونيو 2010)

اشكركم للمرور الكريم

وقريبا قائمة بأسماء شركات البترول وطرق الاتصال بها لتقديم السير الذاتية


----------



## eng.idc (30 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الاهتمام الكبير


----------



## direct.drill (1 يوليو 2010)

شكرا للمرور يا باشمهندس


----------



## musabm915 (3 يوليو 2010)




----------



## Eng_Hany_Kamal (8 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك , و *شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## direct.drill (9 يوليو 2010)

الشكر لله اخى الفاضل

شكرا للمرور


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (10 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## direct.drill (10 سبتمبر 2010)

جزانا واياكم


----------



## amr_digital (20 سبتمبر 2010)

الله يبارك فيك وعليك مشكور


----------



## chatze58 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

thanks brother


----------



## direct.drill (19 أكتوبر 2010)

you are welcome


----------



## تولين (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## chatze58 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

machkoor


----------



## direct.drill (4 نوفمبر 2010)

الشكر لله


----------



## drilling engineer (7 نوفمبر 2010)

طب احنا بقى عايزين السيريال بتاع برنامج petrel 2009 

وشكرا على الموضوع الجامد ده


----------



## direct.drill (7 نوفمبر 2010)

جارى تنفيذ الطلب 

شكرا لمرورك


----------



## direct.drill (7 نوفمبر 2010)

اتفضل الكراك

اضغط هنا


----------



## داليا محمود ادم (10 يناير 2011)

فعلاً برنامج مهم لك الشكر


----------



## direct.drill (23 يناير 2011)

الشكر لله يا داليا


----------



## safa aldin (3 مارس 2011)

الرجاء اعادة رفع الملفات على سيرفر مثل mediafire ولكم الأجر و الإحسان من الله سبحانه


----------



## رائد عبد الخالق (16 مارس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور
اين احصل على البرنامج اخي العزيز


----------



## direct.drill (27 مارس 2011)

جارى رفع البرنامج وعذرا على التأخير


----------



## eng-sari (18 مايو 2011)

*Forbidden*

*
*

*Error 403*


in all tpic


----------



## direct.drill (14 يونيو 2011)

الروابط تعمل بنجاح 

نأسف على العطل الفنى


----------



## chatze58 (17 يونيو 2011)

machkoor


----------



## direct.drill (26 يونيو 2011)

الشكر لله 

ارجو يكون الموضوع نال اعجابكم


----------



## letaief barhoum (18 أغسطس 2011)

أخي روابط شرح برنامج Petrel من شركة Shlumberger لا تعمل. الرجاء منك أخي أن تتكرم بإعادة رفعها على مواقع مثل mediafire أو megaupload أو غيرها حتى يتسنى لنا تحملها من جديد مع الشكر سلفاً أخي العزيز


----------



## drilling engineer (23 أغسطس 2011)

الرروابط لا تعمل


----------



## ahmed radwan1 (15 أكتوبر 2011)

هل من الممكن رفعها مرة أخرى على اى سيرفر وشكرا


----------



## direct.drill (16 أكتوبر 2011)

اسف عالتأخير 

الرابط الجديد اضغط هنا


----------



## eliker bahij (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم
جزيل الشكر لك برنامج مهم و مفيد لمهندس النفط
بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## sami2012 (28 فبراير 2012)

من فضلكم هل من الممكن رفع شرح البرنامج فالرابط لا يعمل
و شكزا جزيلا​


----------



## Anwar_en (2 مارس 2012)

مشكوررررر


----------



## alialmohandisanu (27 مارس 2012)

اخي الرابط لا يعمل نهائيا يرجى اعادة رفعة على سيرفر mediafire


----------



## direct.drill (17 يوليو 2012)

جارى رفع الشرح على الروابط الجديدة 

ونأسف للتأخير لظروف العمل


----------



## ahmad malkawi8 (8 أبريل 2015)

مشكووووووووورررررررر


----------



## ahmad malkawi8 (8 أبريل 2015)

اتمنى تجيد الروابط


----------



## ahmad malkawi8 (8 أبريل 2015)

مشكور


----------



## عبدو العرفي (19 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## NOC_engineer (20 مايو 2015)

أكبر مجموعة من الكتب المجانية المتعلقة ببرنامج Petrel .. أنقر على العبارة التالية

سبحان الله وبحمده​


----------

